# How much weight to weigh down wet hops in the dry hop phase.



## bingggo (30/3/17)

Hi folks,

Any enterprising soul out there noticed what kind of weight ratio you need to actually submerge mesh bags full of wethops during the dry hop phase?

They are so buoyant! I put 400g in a bag, with a triclover clamp at the bottom, and after much coaxing its only about 75% submerged. Guess I'm not surprised it needs more weight, but how much more 

I'm going to put suspend 8x 500g bags of fresh hops into the top of a 500 litre conical, and thinking my life would be easier if I first had a better idea what weight of stainless bits I'll need to put in the bottom of the bags, without having to do too much trial and error 

Cheers,
B


----------



## ScottyDoesntKnow (30/3/17)

I can't answer the question but I had a bit of a fail using dried hop flowers yesterday, thought I could stuff a stocking with them and put a stainless nipple in the bottom to sink it in the fermenter. The stocking was stuffed too long instead of wide so now I have a big hop stocking snake 1/4 submerged and the rest in a half circle floating on top! I don't know if it's worth trying to poke it with a spoon and see if it will sink but if they are that buoyant, probably a waste of time.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/3/17)

Good question. Roughly though one weight I have is 160g and easily holds down ~200g wet flowers or equivalent =50g dry. Another is 70g and may struggle to keep them down. I've found it hit and miss too. Some hops (flowers) can seem more buoyant than others. I bought some stainless steel rod to cut short lengths. Then a bit of fussing sanding the rough ends smooth. Boil them in the sock to sanitize just before filling them. Mine go in the keg before filling.
Tied flavourless dental floss to pull them out as an option that can still allow the keg to seal.


----------

